# New tool post for my lathe



## larsinist (Nov 27, 2014)

I need to purchase a new tool post to my lathe, but what can i use??
my lathe is called cj9525 
the mounting bolt is 20mm at the bottom.what more do you need for seeing if i can use a universal toolpost??

Lars


----------



## BaronJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello Lars,

Have a look at this link.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=22047&page=4 
post 34 on.

I adopted this solution for my Myford lathe.  All the materials came from the scrap yard or scrap bin.  If I recall the only things that I had to buy new were the cap screws.  I used a hex key instead of the spanner.

HTH.


----------



## larsinist (Nov 27, 2014)

BaronJ said:


> Hello Lars,
> 
> Have a look at this link.
> 
> ...



Thanks for answer, but i dont have a mill, but i looks great, i got some more understanding of the part, now, but i need to find one i can purchase, if there are any that fit my lathe

Lars


----------



## larsinist (Nov 27, 2014)

or should i look for a new cross slide?


----------



## /// (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Lars, do you have another photo of the whole lathe?
I've tried searching for the model number you gave but not got much info from google.
From the photo above it looks very similar to a Sieg C4 or SC4 but not identical. The compound slide is different and the cross-slide, tho slotted like the C4's is also slightly different.

I mention the Sieg C4 because littlemachineshop has a QCTP and adaptors available for these, which may possibly fit your machine.


----------



## /// (Nov 28, 2014)

OK, not even close to a C4!
After a bit more google image sloothing, it appears to be the same cross-feedand compound as the Chester DB10G, for which Chester have a QCTP available. I'm still trying to find if there's another same rebadged machine.

Does this look familiar?


----------



## larsinist (Nov 28, 2014)

/// said:


> OK, not even close to a C4!
> After a bit more google image sloothing, it appears to be the same cross-feedand compound as the Chester DB10G, for which Chester have a QCTP available. I'm still trying to find if there's another same rebadged machine.
> 
> Does this look familiar?



Thank you for help, i look almost like that one, i can measure all the parts if it helps, my machine is called cj9525 se picture,and again thanks for super help


----------



## BaronJ (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Lars,

If you really wanted, you could make it on the lathe ! 

Just imagine that the headstock is at the top like it would be if it were a proper mill.  Put the cutter in the chuck and the work on the crosslide.  All the holes and boring can be done in the four jaw.  The hard bit would be the slots to close up the dovetail.  I cut mine with a hacksaw !  Two blades side by side.  Hard work but it works for me.


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 28, 2014)

looks great
 Good Job

 Dave





BaronJ said:


> Hi Lars,
> 
> If you really wanted, you could make it on the lathe !
> 
> ...


----------



## /// (Nov 28, 2014)

larsinist said:


> ....
> i look almost like that one, i can measure all the parts if it helps, my machine is called cj9525 se picture,and again thanks for super help


As I said previously, a search for this model number comes up with almost zero information.
It looks almost identical to the Chester lathe, and also the 'CQ6125' type lathe, just minus the gearbox.

I suspect a toolpost for any of the 10" x 22" (250x550mm) clones would be a good fit Thm:


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Nov 28, 2014)

Have a look at this Fellows site very good solution to your problem using AXA type tool post. Two good mods very well presented

http://www.cign.org/wm250qctp2.html

bert


----------



## larsinist (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for all reply, but i have seen that my lathe looks also like the k160,do you think that the mill,will fit my lathe??

here is the link to the c6/k160
http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/K160#
what should i measure,before i try to order the mill??


----------

